# What fruits and vegetables should i feed my argentine tegu?



## iamconniev (Sep 22, 2011)

I am going to get black and white argentine tegu. I am going to feed him mealworms, superworms, crickets, and eventually pinkies. What fruits and veggies should he be eating.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 22, 2011)

_Welcome to the site,..Smile take this to read up and learn as much as you can on your soon to be new addition. The Tegu Article section,.. has a lot of need to know info over there. This thread is a great place to start;
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6452_


----------



## corruptphantasm (Sep 22, 2011)

trust me your new little gu isn't guna work out how you think he/she will i thought the same and still think what all should i feed him i was thinking the same super worms crickets mealworms etc but i quickly found out my little gu dont like worms at all so now its everyday giving him something new to try out anything i can think of that a hungry lizzard would like but good luck try new things every little gu is different if u need help PM me or there's plenty of people on this site willing to help


----------

